# Campground site maps



## Milkman

I know many campgrounds have their site maps published online.  However, some don't.  I am going to start this thread for posting maps, etc for campgrounds. Use this to post links to maps, past threads, or other campground information that will help us help each other.


I will ask a mod to make it a sticky if they feel so inclined.


----------



## Milkman

This is a map of the 3 Ga. Power campgrounds on Lake Oconee, GA.  It has the campground rules and contact information for each campground as well.
Edited to make full size


----------



## sweatequity

*ocmulgee*

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/sites...lgee_guide.pdf


----------



## RBM

*Highlands County, FL*

We have two "main" State Parks in Highlands. Highlands Hammock State Park and the large Hickory Hammock WMA. There are other State Parks also and other hiking trails in the county. Most have hiking but some also have camping. Lots of sites about them below in the links and I am sure there are other sites on them also.

http://floridabirdingtrail.com/index.php/trip/trail/Highlands_Hammock_State_Park/

http://floridabirdingtrail.com/index.php/trip/trail/Istokpoga_Park/

http://floridabirdingtrail.com/index.php/trip/trail/Hickory_Hammock_Wildlife_Management_Area/

http://myfwc.com/viewing/recreation/wmas/cooperative/hickory-hammock

https://my.sfwmd.gov/portal/page/po...rces/pg_sfwmd_landresources_recopps_cl_hickor

http://highlandstoday.com/news/agri...y-hammock-a-great-place-to-explore-ar-320003/

http://www.floridahikes.com/fthickoryhammock

http://floridabirdingtrail.com/index.php/trip/trail/Lake_June-in-Winter_Scrub_State_Park/

http://floridabirdingtrail.com/index.php/trip/trail/Platt_Branch_Wildlife_and_Environmental_Area/

http://www.visithighlandscounty.com/destinations/?cat=4

http://www.archbold-station.org/station/html/vinfo/naturetrl.html

Forgot the AP Bombing Range WMA.

http://www.avonparkafr.com/


----------



## Milkman

Old Salem near Greensboro Ga.  

http://georgiapower.com/in-your-community/lakes-and-recreation/east/Old_Salem_Hard_Copy.pdf


----------



## lcookie

*Shady Grove Campground - Lake Lanier*

I will do my best to post for the sites I visit.  These are images from my scouting trip.  Overall I felt the campground was well maintained.  There were multiple areas for kids to unwind.  The restrooms were clean but looked old.  The site had places for every type of camping - walk in primative tent, drive up primative tent, waterfront sites, wooded sites, and group sites.  Most of the park was setup for rv's but one could set up nice tent sites on the rv pads.  The sites were stacked on top of each other but there were a few that were semi private. There was 2 beaches, 2 playgrounds, and a  boat ramp with floating dock.  They sell firewood at the site.  I did not see an ice machine. Power and water was available at each site. Civilization is less than 10 minutes away.  Most all the sites were multilevel.


----------



## lcookie

*Winfield Scott*

Took a run up that way to scout out a future trip.  Campsite is old and could use some freshening up to me but not to the point I would cancel my trip.  Site has lake with boat ramp and courtesy dock.  Electric only boat allowed.  The area around the ramp is silted in so it's relatively shallow.  There are a couple trails that hook into the AT there also.  Half the park is reservation and the other half is first come.  Mainly a tent campground or small popups.  Restrooms with showers.  Ice and firewood onsite.


----------



## olewarthog

*Towns Bluff Park & Heritage Center, Hazlehurst GA*

Great RV park on the banks of the Altamaha River.  The park is located about a mile below the confluence of the Ocmulgee & Oconee Rivers.  You can experience 3 of Georgia's great rivers from one location.  The RV sites are spacious with a lot of green space between the sites. Full bath house.  Both 50 amp & 30 amp are available. Two paved boat ramps. Kids playground. Lots of hiking trails. 

New for 2018. Two Yurts have been added.  Each Yurt can sleep 6 with queen bed, single over double bunk bed & sleeper sofa.  Each have ceiling fan & Heat/AC unit.  Located close to bath house. $65 per night with 2 night minimum.  Bring your own pillows & linens/sleeping bags or linens can be rented for $10 extra.


----------



## Oldstick

Cloudland Canyon SP


----------



## 3ringer

You can also check out YouTube for campground information. I rencently made reservations for Huntington Beach State Park in SC. I looked on YouTube for information. Someone had taken the time to video each campsite. This way I was able to pick a site without ever setting foot on the propert.


----------



## Oldstick

*Here is Modoc Core of Engineers Campground on Clarks Hill Lake*

Modoc is a few miles across the Thurmond Dam (US 221) from the Petersburg COE campground, on the SC side of the lake.

Beautiful place with some of the nicest sites you will find, which is typical of the Core of Engineers parks.  The notes I made were specific to our needs with a smaller camper only requiring a 30 Amp hookup.  If that is what you are looking for, then I would rank sites 12-15 first place, with 7-10 a close second and with the best evening sunsets.  Then 1-6 as third, maybe a tad closer together, but probably shadier all day long.

But then you can extrapolate from that and apply the same geography to all the other 50 something sites with 50 amp service.  I didn't see a single spot in the whole place, I would have turned down even it was the only one left.  They are all good in some way.


----------



## ccbiggz

I know it's been a while since you posted this, but I wanted to say thank you for posting it. Great information!


----------

